# Owning a gifted gun in Maryland



## R.I.P Big Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

Well as yall can see by my username my dad just passed. My dad had a lot of guns and always has told me they will goto me. But im 19 and he has some handguns and i just want to know the law in maryland if i can own a gifted gun from my dad? (and i have no criminal background or anything of that sort)


----------



## R.I.P Big Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

also i will take pics of the guns and post them if i can own them but he has some rifles to. I know for sure he has a AR-15 and a berretta rifle also.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

*Sorry for your loss*

I have no info regarding ownership it should be no problem though but you, your family and your father will be in our prayers.

Hang in there.


----------



## R.I.P Big Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

Im trying man its just real hard I just aint see this coming but im tryin to hang in there even tho im hurtin like hell


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey man sorry to hear about your loss. I am only 23 myself but I almost lost my Dad about 5 years back. I am sorry you got the guns sooner than you thought you would but they are no doubt in the rights hands now and you will always have something to remember him by. I feel like I get to go shooting with my Papa every time I use his old Remington 1100. I regret that I never got to go duck hunting with him but I know he is smiling somewhere every time I bust a clay pigeon. Hang in there man.

I would go down to your local police precinct and ask them about it. A lot of times gun ownership questions like yours vary from state to state and even within a state.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Not sure about Maryland . . . . .*

I am not sure about Maryland, but here in Georgia you can have a handgun as a gift from another and and inheritance is a gift of sorts. I am very sorry about your loss and hope you get some comfort and support. Do you live in a family atmosphere with your family at this time? If there were any circumstances which would preclude you from having ownership your local LEOs will be able to help you with that specific information. We actually had two deputies on the Drug Squad who were 18 and had to have parental assistance to purchase a handgun. Good kids and responsible. As a former Marine, it will always be my opinion that someone old enough to serve their country is an adult capable of gun ownership. Seems odd that you can own a car without trouble and more people are killed by vehicles each year than guns. Cars are just a little harder to carry concealed though. Good luck.


----------



## R.I.P Big Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea i got alot of family support its probly 20 cars out front rite now.


----------



## Nyati (Mar 1, 2009)

My condolences on your great loss. Things will become a little easier over time and your Dad will always live in your heart.

Maryland is a fairly gun unfriendly state. It is illegal to transfer a regulated firearm (handgun or "'assault rifle") to a person under 21yeas of age and all regulated firearms must be registered. In this situation you may want to check with the executor of he will or discuss informally with a lawyer on the best approach. Maybe registering them to your mom for a few years would solve the issue.


----------



## SV650Squid (Apr 9, 2008)

try asking at MD Shooters. It's a good forum.


----------

